# Como puedo fabricar un transformador?



## agui_13

Es posible poder construir un transformador por medio de materiales que se puedan encontrar en una ferretería normal, por decirlo así, un transformador casero, que por medio de una corriente alterna de un enchufe se consiga encender un foco de 60 W.

De ser eso posible sería mucha molestia que me explicaran como fabricarlo así como algún esquema o una pagina de ayuda para poder armarlo.

Agradeciendo su atención y su pronta respuesta.


----------



## Luis Virgilio Paula

Apreciado amigo aqui tienes lo que necesitas.

Sh=A
P=ShxSh
N=(VX 100000000)/(4.44xFxShxB)
I=P/V
Sc=I/Dc

Sh=area en centimetros cuadrados.
P=potencia en vatios
N=numero de espiras
V= voltios
F=frecuancia en HZ
B=densidad de flujo(para tu caso usa 10000)
I=intensidad de corriente en amperios
Sc=seccion del conductor en milimetros cuadrados
Dc=densidad de corriente(puedes usar 4 amperes por cada milimetro cuadrado).


Muchas felicidades a fdesergio por la respuesta a marionet


----------



## elemental

Esto más qie construcción es modificación . Pero mejor, así te evitas ciertos peligros por malos cálculos. No hay que calcular nada más que hacer una regla de tres para calcular la tensión de salida.

La idea es desmontar el secundario de un transformador ya hecho y enrollarle un cable con las vueltas que quieras segun la tensión que quieras. Pero la mayoria de los trsnformadores son difíciles de desmontar.

Si quieres un transformador que de poca potencia ( 60w, vaa es poca) , pues puedes desmontar un tranfromador que ya tengas. Para saber si te vale o no tienes que sabe la potencia del transformador. Hay dos formas: Si el trf indica la tension e intensidad de salida ... las  multiplicas y si son 60w o mas te vale ... otra forma es .. si no indica nada ... tienes que ponere en el secundario una resistencia pequeña que pase algun amperio por ella y mides esa intensidad y la tension en ella ... y tb .. multiplicas .. y tal y cual .. 
Una vez que sabes si te llega la potencia del transformador que tienes ... pues mira si puedes desmontar el hierro sin ser a martillazos.. lo mas seguro es que no puedas. Entonces hay que resignarse a destrozar la bobina secundaria(la de la salida) y una vez que queda el hueco vacio puedes bobinar en él las vueltas que quieras con otro hilo de cobre esmaltado. 
Como sabes cuantas vueltas? ... pues regla de tres ... bobinas unas cuantas .. 10 por ejemplo .. mides la tensión que dan .. y naa : si a 10 vueltas son tantos voltios a X vueltas seran, por ejmplo 100v .. 

Es mejor hacer eso que intentar construir tu tambien el nuecleo de hierro porque para eso hay que entrar en complicaciones xd. Recomiento no tocar el primario para naada.. Por poder tambien se podria modificar el primario si lo que se quiere es que el transformador en lugar de ser alimentado por 110v sea alimentado por 220 .. por ejemplo ... pero es probable que al hacer eso cambie ... todo! .. y o no te de la potencia que quieres .. o se queme el primario ... suele pasar.
Ah! una cosa! A mas corriente hilo más gordo claro!..  si tenias un transformador que daba 1 amperio y tenia un hilo de medio milimetro ... pues si tu ahora quieres 10A haces otra regla de tres (no con los diametros sino con las secciones 3.14.D^2/4)...
si no tienes hilo gordo puedes trenzar varios delgados y conectarlos en paralelo..
Otro truco .. si quieres bobinar 100 vueltas y te desesperas! pues junta 10 hilos .. bobinalos 10 vueltas y los extremos ponlos en serie ... Es una idea pero es un coñazo acabar con 20 conexiones al aire despues... home .. te valen de tomas medias para sacar muchas tensiones diferentes jajaj .

weno y aqui va lo más interesante de todo:
Si necesitas de mucha a muchiiiisima potencia utiliza un transformador de un microondas. son de 1000w la mayoria... y con la modificacion que digo les sacas bien más de 100 amperios. De hecho hay quien los usa para soldar por arcoelectrico. Aprovecho para promocionar mi pagina recien subida que aun no esta en los buscadores: *http://elemental.awardspace.com/* en la seccion de trucos explico a detalle y con fotos como desmontar y modificar uno de estos transformadores. Y una pequeña demostracion de las chispas que hacen xd.

sobre este tema hay infinidad de paginas pero llegue a la conclusion de que si las buscas no las encuentras jajja yo las encontré por casualidad buscando otras cosas... y siempre siempre en ingles. Ve a un buscador y pon  "Microwave oven transformadorrmer" o MOT con las comillas y te salen paginas de sobras de alta tensión... pero si pones ademas fuera de las comillas la parabra Welder ... ya en lugar de alta tension es sobre modificarlo para baja tension (para soldar). 

Vale para amplificador perfectamnte de la potencia que seaa.. Nadie te quita de usar estos transformadores en serie .. No los pongas en paralelo!! los secundarios no .. pero los primarios si .. 
si pones segundarios en paralelo con la baja resistencia que tienen aunq haya unos milivoltios de diferencia arde algun hilo al instante .. Esta comprobado!! 
jaja.

Estos transformadores son tan grandes que se hacen faciles de bobinar sin abrir el nucleo de hierro y en lugar de cobre esmaltado puedes ponerle cable normalito de instalaciones electricas.. con las advertencias que veras en la pagina... .

*Los transformadores de microoandas son extremadamente peligrosos antes de ser modificados porque dan 2000v a medio amperio. Yo que tu no lo enchufaria antes de quitarle el secundario *

espero que haya valido de algo esto y que de una vez se acaben los problemas para construir fuentes!! 

Por ultimo recomiendo visitar la pagina www.cientificosaficionados.com, donde vi por 1º vez lo de los microondas, que está en español y da muchas otras ideas sobre como conseguir cosas utiles a partir de chatarra. Además hay otras cosas interesantisimas de hacer experiemntos con alta tensión , vacio, e incluso fusion nuclear. esta seccion es dificil de encontrar esta en un link escondido jajjaja. esto lleva directamente alli: *http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/TBO/TBO.htm*


----------



## mcrven

En las páginas indicadas más abajo, se muestran claramente, mediante instrucciones simples, como calcular y construir transformadores.
Espero que les sirvan.

Saludos: mcrven

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/


----------



## chabalin

holas como andan 

miren nesesitaria pasar de 24vcc a 12vcc pero no c como construir el transformador (ya que ustedes hablan de 220vca y yo tengo 24v en la entrada)o tendra que hacer lo mismo que ustedes (soy novato en esto de la elctronica)


desde ya se lo agrdesco 

chau


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Para bajar 24Vcc (cc= corriente continua) a 12Vcc, puedes usar un regulador de voltaje de 12 voltios de salida, como el LM7812 que soporta una corriente máxima de 1A ó 1000mA.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## epicee77

Hola, queria hacerles una pregunta !
eh leido que de dos transformadores con la misma salida, se puede crear uno de punto partido (creo q asi se llama cdo poseen salida de +- un mismo voltaje y masa)
Yo poseo 2 transformadores de 220/110 V y queria hacer una salida +-110V.
Esta salida la queria para hacer un amplificador de audio. si los transformadores son de distinta potencia, esto puede afectar la calidad del audio amplificado ?
gracias !


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí un boceto del circuito.
Pon en el Google LM7812, y de allí puede bajar la hoja de datos (datasheet), para más información. También aquí en el foro en la opción <Buscar> pon 7812, y vas encontrar más información e incluso circuitos.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota. Yo estoy asumiendo que estás hablando de 24V de corriente continua y no de corriente altena, porque sí este es el caso debes rectificar y filtar la corriente alterna para convertirla en continua.


----------



## chabalin

hola

este reductor de tension lo podria utilizar en un camion que le que quiero conectar un mini tv que es de 12v (el camion tiene 24v ) el tv trae un transformador para conectar en la casa el cual entrega 13v y 950mA . ¿servira el sircuito?

"muchisimas grasias "


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Sí, pero debes ponerle un disipador al C.I.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chabalin

muchisimas grasias des puyes les cuento como anduvo


----------



## alejandro_oo

A lo mejor mi opinión no hace mucha falta ya, pero colocaría una resistencia que provocara una caída de tensión de digamos 5v a la entrada del 7812, de ese modo el regulador se calentara un poco menos, siendo que se conectara a 24v.

Si el consumo fuera de los 950 mA (debe ser menos) una de 5 ohms a 5 o 10W (mejor) serviría.

Saludos,


----------



## chabalin

me preguntaba si nesesitaria en disipador muy grande para el 7812


----------



## Nilfred

Si, para tu caso tiene que ser bien grande, pues debe disipar en calor los 12W que le sobran cuando le conectas tu aparato.
Recomendable usar un LM2575T-12 junto a 4 componentes pasivos que te disipan en calor solo 1W (90% de eficiencia)


----------



## chabalin

hola 
seria mejor el LM2575T-12 que el 7812 dises tu Nilfred a y ¿cuales serian esos componentes pasivos?


----------



## electroaficionado

Para eso esta el datasheet que se encuentra con cualquier buscador, incluso con el que encontraras 5 cm debajo de estas lineas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

chabalin dijo:
			
		

> seria mejor el LM2575T-12 que el 7812 dises tu Nilfred a y ¿cuales serian esos componentes pasivos?


2 capacitores, 1 inductor y 1 diodo Schottky 1N5818.

Existe el LM2575T-5.0 y el LM2575T-12, ambos se describen en el mismo datasheet, existe una diferencia substancial entre ellos, lo dejo como tarea para el lector descubrirla.

Para todos a los que le conectaron Internet ayer: No hace falta buscar el datasheet, el texto que esta en azul y subrayado te lleva directamente con un click del mouse.


----------



## chabalin

perdon pero el foro es para aclarar dudas no para crear mas dudas


----------



## Andres Cuenca

chabalin dijo:
			
		

> perdon pero el foro es para aclarar dudas no para crear mas dudas



Recuerda  que en nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".

Tenlo siempre presente.

Saludos.


----------



## J_JOSE

hola 
disculpas si mi pregunta no corresponde a este post pero no encontre otro post sobre transformadores
ahora estoy haciedo un inversor 12VDC a (15VAC - 30VAV) y el transformador que pienso fabricar debe soportar unos 50KHz
mi pregunta es si los transformadores aguantan estas frecuencias y si alguien tiene algo parecido le estare bastante agradecido por la información

salu_2 a to_2


----------



## unleased!

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Si, para tu caso tiene que ser bien grande, pues debe disipar en calor los 12W que le sobran cuando le conectas tu aparato.
> Recomendable usar un LM2575T-12 junto a 4 componentes pasivos que te disipan en calor solo 1W (90% de eficiencia)


Hey nilfred! Una pregunta:
Como funcionan estos reguladores conmutados, por PMW?


----------



## macr0s666

saludos bueno aqui le paso url como calcular sus propios trafos de baja potencia 

http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf
espero que les sirva 
atte marco


----------



## kevgou

elemental dijo:


> Esto más qie construcción es modificación . Pero mejor, así te evitas ciertos peligros por malos cálculos. No hay que calcular nada más que hacer una regla de tres para calcular la tensión de salida.
> 
> La idea es desmontar el secundario de un transformador ya hecho y enrollarle un cable con las vueltas que quieras segun la tensión que quieras. Pero la mayoria de los trsnformadores son difíciles de desmontar.


 

Hola, que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, recién empiezo con la electrónica y necesito ayuda con algo. te pregunto a vos "Elemental" porque es evidente que sabes del tema. Agradecería muchísimo tu ayuda.
Estoy construyendo unos aparatos para la venta, este posee un calentador de aire, el cual va conectado a un transformador de 220V/24V 3A; Este transformador en mi ciudad es mucho mas costoso que por ejemplo uno de 220/110V o uno de 220/12V, estos son los mas económicos (capas haya otro que también sea económico como los recién nombrados) 
Mi pregunta es, si a partir de un transformador, ej: 220/110V o 220V/12V se puede modificar para convertirlo en 220V/24V 3A. 
De esta manera el precio del aparato va a ser mucho mas accesible.
Pero si no se puede hacer con esos transformadores y si con otros, quisiera saber ¿con cual?.
Desde ya gracias a cualquiera que me responda.
Saludos, Kevin.


----------



## Holas

Hola ; primero mil disculpas , por reactivar el post , o como lo llamen ustedes , pero me encontrè en la escuela , con una impedancia que me dieron , que segùn los datos que figuran sobre su parte superior es:
Tiene una frecuencia de 50Hz
Dice , balasto para lampara de vapor de mercurio
Tipo: Para incorporar en una làmpara de 400w
Potencia en lìnea de 425w
de 220v
Tt:120ºc
At:70ºc

Y no se si algùn dato mas importante...!

Dudas: Quisiera saber , si se puede re-bovinar , para alcanzar la misma potencia , pero para un transformador de audio...
Espero su respuesta...!


----------



## mercenaryfrank

buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria pedir su ayuda con respecto a un tema tal vez sencillo; deseo construir un tranformador toroidal, planeo hacerlo apartir de un nucleo de hierro dulce, no precisamente del tipo comercial, como debo realizar el embobinado??. debo embobinar el secundario sobre el primario?? o sobre el nucleo enfrente del primario al otro extremo del aro???. Agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------

